# Am I the only Super Nerd?



## pennyring (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm not ashamed. I admit it. I am such a nerd for snowboarding. :yahoo:

Since we're pretty much rockin' the off season, I've been doing my own daily and weekly uhhh... stuff to keep stoked at work.

For instance: 

There's a white board in a shared area near my office. It has a countdown that I update daily. Today is 172 days until Stevens Pass opens.  

My co-worker is fun and plays along (kinda -- because I make him). He tried to call me out on not updating it today. He said it was 172 days last Friday. Uh no, no it wasn't. It was 176 days on Friday and I updated it while he was out at a site visit this morning which is why he didn't see it change.  Try to catch me forgetting will you? Unh uh. Not gonna happen.

Additionally, every week, I pick a new Snowboarder of the Week and make my co-workers guess who it is. HINT: It's NOT Shaun White, so quit guessing Shaun White. What am I, a 14 year old boy? Snowboarder of the week gets his or her picture as my desktop wallpaper, lucky them!

I was going to make a paper chain to rip off days until the hill opens, but figured the white board was more interactive. And by interactive, I mean I can force people to talk to me about snowboarding. 

I haven't been wearing my new boots around the office lately, but I did that for like 2 days straight when they first turned up in the mail.

Oh, and at lunch time, I've been crocheting wool gaitors to keep my neck all toasty next winter!

So I realize I'm probably Queen of the Nerds, but please tell me I'm not the only major dork?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Wouldn't say "Nerd"!!!!!

More like a Snowboard "Junkie"!!!!!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

You may be!


Me? I'm more of a snowboard "Spaz!" 


Snowboarding ROCKS!!! Enjoy being the "Cool" nerd!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You're special.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

ummm just go to Timberline. It's not that far from you.

Yes.


----------



## pennyring (Mar 18, 2014)

I like "junkie". That seems pretty accurate. 

Also, it's ok, you guys can make fun of me. I view it as being jumped into the gang. One of my instructors called me Short Bus for the duration of his lesson, and I bought him a beer afterward because he was a great teacher. So do your worst.

All that aside, there's nothing that makes me happier, so I'm just trying to hang onto it all year. I'm tired of being so cool that I can't get excited about things that I love. Especially things I love more than breathing. 

And hey, if you're nice, I might even make you a gaitor.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

After my second time on a snowboard, I went and spent more than $1,000 on equipment. Board, binders, boots, helmet, etc. I wasn't even linking turns yet! I just knew I wanted, _needed_ good gear cuz I was going to be going out to ride as much as possible. I maxed out a few cc's on trips north to a bigger hill, etc. etc. 

I have downloaded _gigabytes_ of "Snow Porn!" I sit in my rig, watching POW vids on my laptop. Dreaming of the day I can get to ride that kind of POW! I've got a shitload of SA, and YT boarding tutorials that I watch, over & over. 

I compulsively check this forum day & night,.....!






Still think you're the "_only_" nerd here?  
You're just another one of "Us!!" Congrats & condolences!  lol!


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

I'll be nice, where do you live in Wa?

Wheres my gaitor? 



Wait what's a gaitor?


----------



## pennyring (Mar 18, 2014)

Lstarrasl said:


> ummm just go to Timberline. It's not that far from you.
> 
> Yes.


Maybe. Probably can't. Work has a rule about no vacay from now thru Sept. We're busiest in summer. Plus I already took every Monday off for 10 weeks in a row Feb - April.

Plus my husband has these funny ideas about me putting away the board and helping with home reno projects so we can get the house refi'd next month.

But I'm not on the hunt for solutions.  Just being a geek.


----------



## pennyring (Mar 18, 2014)

You are one of my favorite posters, chomps.  I can always count on you to geek out as much as I do. 


[QUOTE=Lstarrasl;1721314]I'll be nice, where do you live in Wa?

Wheres my gaitor? 



Wait what's a gaitor?[/QUOTE]

I live in Everett. Are you in Oregon? My brother lives in Portland. What color gaitor would you like? It's like a scarf thingy without the tails.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about anyone ribbin ya for showin ya enthusiasm!!!!!

If they didn't have the same addiction as you, then let's face it.....

Would they be on a Forum that is based solely on Snowboarding????? :blink:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

pennyring said:


> ....Work has a rule about no vacay from now thru Sept. We're busiest in summer. Plus I already took every Monday off for 10 weeks in a row Feb - April.


You're lucky. My job has it's vacation blackout from Thanksgiving thru New Year! :RantExplode:






....thank god they can't stop me from taking my sick days!!


----------



## pennyring (Mar 18, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> I wouldn't worry about anyone ribbin ya for showin ya enthusiasm!!!!!
> 
> If they didn't have the same addiction as you, then let's face it.....
> 
> Would they be on a Forum that is based solely on Snowboarding????? :blink:


Thanks.  I'm just trying to live wholeheartedly and be as honest as I can. That means not pretending to be cool. It means embracing being an enthusiastic enthusiast.  It means being real. Even if I'm really a dork.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice, I'm from Kirkland. I live in San Diego and have no need for a gaitor, but thanks though.


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Right on Pennyring!...Nothing wrong with a little enthusiasm... And Timberline is only about 4 hrs or less from Everett..


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

pennyring said:


> Thanks.  I'm just trying to live wholeheartedly and be as honest as I can. That means not pretending to be cool. It means embracing being an enthusiastic enthusiast.  It means being real. Even if I'm really a dork.


Always better to be yaself as you'll always be happier with ya decisions!!!!! 

Not everyone likes my !!!!! & ?????, even to the point at where one website moderator got pretty personal and had a go at me!!!!! 

He thought he was gonna change me by doin a stand over tactic, and deleted every post that I made simply cause they had some extra punctuation marks in them!!!!! Even had a personal insult or two thrown in!!!!!

I pulled the plug on that site, and I know one day I'll get to return the favour to the keyboard warrior that he is!!!!! 

Enough rant, as it'll only make me look like the rest of the whingers on the www, and I'll loose my individuality!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

pennyring said:


> There's a white board in a shared area near my office. It has a countdown that I update daily. Today is 172 days until Stevens Pass opens.


:laugh: I've been doing that for years. I wrote an app that starts up when I log on that tells me how many days until snowboarding season (based on a Dec 1st opening), then I update the whiteboard.

Come to think of it, Cypress opens earlier so I probably should change the app to assume mid-November. Hmmmmm.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Donutz said:


> :laugh: I've been doing that for years. I wrote an app that starts up when I log on that tells me how many days until snowboarding season (based on a Dec 1st opening), then I update the whiteboard.
> 
> Come to think of it, Cypress opens earlier so I probably should change the app to assume mid-November. Hmmmmm.


Any chance you share that app


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

pennyring said:


> There's a white board in a shared area near my office. It has a countdown that I update daily. Today is 172 days until Stevens Pass opens.


No need to count down yet, Crystal is still spinning lifts on weekends.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

I finally called my season quits after this past weekend. Im counting up. 5 months where I don't have to consider snowboarding as an option for occupying my free time.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm pretty much the only person in my entire family that likes winter, and i'm fairly sure if they haven't blocked my FB feed yet, they will by the end of summer. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

An ex-pro who still enters the odd competition and works in the industry - basically a dude who's life is snowboarding, called me a snowboard geek. I'm pretty sure he was taking the piss but I took it as a compliment.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

The Deacon said:


> I'm pretty much the only person in my entire family that likes winter, and i'm fairly sure if they haven't blocked my FB feed yet, they will by the end of summer. :laugh::laugh:


the other day my friend was complaining that I never do anything with them because I'm always out snowboarding, and I said "well winter here is only 6 months long so I have to make the most out of it." and I wasn't trying to be funny.

also I have falling snow as a live wallpaper on my tablet and TV all year round.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

neni said:


> Any chance you share that app


I'd have to clean it up a bit.  As a computer nerd, I don't have to worry about making it user-friendly so it doesn't even have an installer. I'll see if I can put together a proper package.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> :laugh: ....I wrote an app that starts up when I log on that tells me how many days until snowboarding season (based on a Dec 1st opening), then I update the whiteboard..





neni said:


> Any chance you share that app





Donutz said:


> I'd have to clean it up a bit.  As a computer nerd, I don't have to worry about making it user-friendly so it doesn't even have an installer. I'll see if I can put together a proper package.


....Starting to sound Par-etty nerdy around here to me! :laugh:

This is _my_ Desktop Wallpaper,...










...I'd like a copy of that app too! Mac or IOS???


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> This is _my_ Desktop Wallpaper,...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I have the Microsoft Wallpaper Toy installed, so my wallpaper changes every half hour. I've got snowboard shots, astronomy, scenery, Computer-generated graphics images (from apps like Bryce), etc ad nauseum. Apparently I have a low boredom threshold :laugh:

Chomps, it's a Windoze app. C#. That's _my_ Kung Fu.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> ...Chomps, it's a Windoze app. C#. That's _my_ Kung Fu.



Ya! I sorta figured it would be! . No sweat! (...and I won't go all "Crapple fan boi" and hate onya for it either!)  :laugh:




Donutz said:


> I have the Microsoft Wallpaper Toy installed, so my wallpaper changes every half hour. I've got snowboard shots, astronomy, scenery, Computer-generated graphics images (from apps like Bryce), etc ad nauseum. *Apparently I have a low boredom threshold *:laugh:


Being a photographer, (...with serious ADD issues) you'd think I'd be the same way. But when I find an image that speaks to me, I can look at it long time! 


Neni,...! Nice! That you trekking' into the unknown?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Lstarrasl said:


> Nice, I'm from Kirkland. I live in San Diego and have no need for a gaitor, but thanks though.


How did you get to Carlsbad? I spent 20 years in San Clemente before having to escape the madness. I love surfing, but love surfing pow way more, even when it can't be done year round. Although I will admit there were plenty of months with no swell that drove me nuts.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

pennyring; said:


> So I realize I'm probably Queen of the Nerds, but please tell me I'm not the only major dork?


I convinced my wife to leave the beach to move to a resort town as I had been offered a good job. Best decision ever. I waste all my (our) money on my obsession.

My season ended Sunday like this.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Neni,...! Nice! That you trekking' into the unknown?


Haha, NO! I've a bit longer (and more ) hair. It's on the path right behind the cabin, 2nd home, can't wait to be there again


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

my phone's lock screen...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> my phone's lock screen...


Damn you Deacon!! That never occurred to me! I just spent the last 20 min loading up on SB images for my lock screen. :laugh:




...got sum really cool ones too!


----------



## burton.snow3 (Mar 26, 2014)

pennyring said:


> I'm not ashamed. I admit it. I am such a nerd for snowboarding. :yahoo:
> 
> Since we're pretty much rockin' the off season, I've been doing my own daily and weekly uhhh... stuff to keep stoked at work.
> 
> ...


i wear my boots around the house all the time! :thumbsup: feels like i'm just that little bit closer to actually going riding:yahoo:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

We still have places like independence pass.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Or if you wanna ride lifts for a little longer we have abasin.....


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Jeeeee-Busss! FFS!!!! You guys r _STILL_ ridin'???? ...and with chair lift no less. :blink: Michigan Sucks!!! 

Deacon, pennyring,.. This is the one I settled on for my lock screen.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

I lace up my boots once a month at least. I'm always watching snowboard clips. I save my money for winter. 

I can't take vacation March-July :/ plus work 6 days a week


----------

